# It started out as a bad Crank Seal leaking and now the OIL PRESSURE IS ZERO!



## 39andholding (Dec 30, 2014)

1998 Nissan Altima 
FYI: Car had 2 qts of oil and it did run.
NO engine light was on at this time, and the car was driven on a daily basis 
I noticed a noise from the engine and discovered a bad Idler Pulley on the A/C Belt. Took this off and turned the car back over to the daughter until parts came in a week later.
It started out me replacing the idle pulley on the A/C and then i noticed the Crank Seal leaking on the back of the engine. When I took the Crank pulley off I noticed a groove where my nail hung in the groove. I installing a sleeve on the pully and reinstalled, sleeve was flush with the end of the pulley shaft so everything was flush at the end of the shaft. ---Is it possible the sleeve is Blocking a journel?
After reinstalling the Crank Pulley I did Torque the center bolt to 110lbs as directed, then reassembled the rest of the car. When I went to start the car the Oil light was coming on and there is no oil going to the top of the engine. 
I did not have this problem in the begining when I drove the car in the shop. With in minutes of hearing the noise I shut the car off, minutes later I restarted the car and still no oil pressure light was on. I did rev the engine and at the higer RPM and the light went out but did come back on when it dropped down to idle speed.

So this is what has been done so far: I installed the sleeve on the Crank pulley to hide grove on pulley, Installed NEW crank seal, Torque crank bolt to 110lbs, installed new belts and buttoned up the engine components. Now there is no oil pressure. 
Before the car was driven and no engine noise, it sounded fine except for the bearing grinding. I even put in new plugs and wires, Distributer cap, bug and PVC Valve.


Why would I loose Oil Pressure??????????????????


The car did not run out of oil, everything was working fine before i broke it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is no oil passage where the crank pulley slides over the crankshaft end. Did you remove the front timing cover for any reason? If you did, there may be a missing O-ring upon reassembly. Behind the crank pulley there's an oil pump drive that slides on the crankshaft end. Did you remove the drive for any reason?


----------



## 39andholding (Dec 30, 2014)

Only The crank pulley was removed and the crank seal. On the back side of the pulley I installed a sleeve that covers the groove due to wear , the seal made rubbing on it. My finger nail would catch when I ran it across. The sleeve is made for it, I got it off Rock Auto.com, you can see the part. Take note that the sleeve is flush with the end of the pulley after installation. 
The bolt on the crank was torqued to 110 lbs. 
new belts were installed plus a new PVC valve.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you sure that you're not low on motor oil? You said that there was only two qts. of oil in the pan. The spec calls for 3-3/8 qts. full pan capacity.


----------



## 39andholding (Dec 30, 2014)

BBefore I even started working on the car I noticed the car needed a qt of 5w-30 AMS oil. Then I removed the A/C idler let pulley, turned the car back over to the daughter, then a week later when parts came in I dissassemble the belts pulley ect


----------



## 39andholding (Dec 30, 2014)

Pulled the oil pan off and discovered the oil pickup tube was pressed against the oil pan. Once I pounded out the dent the pan was installed and BINGO! We have oil pressure


----------

